# replacement carpet install



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have never installed carpet in a car before and i just bought an electric blue custom carpet replacement, i was wondering how i would install it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

youre gonna have to remove both front seats, rear seats, center console, take off the ecu, kick panels, the side door molds,and youre gonna have to cut the existing carpet since its almost impossible to remove without doing so, its also a very messy process as dust kicks up with loose particles all over the car, not very fun stuff, when u remove it, its a good time to take a vacuum to clean up all that stuff, inspect the cables as well, and youre gonna need some glue to attach the new carpet to the floor or else it would look like crap......where did u buy your carpet from?

i bought mine from JCwhitney and the install took me about 1hr 45mins i'd say, but thats cuz i took my sweet time

oh and by the way!, the best tool i used was an X-Acto knife that came to be EXTREMELY helpful when cutting the holes in the carpet for the brackets, gas/trunk lever etc... trust me, u might wanna get one because the scissors thing was just not cutting it


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i got my from www.1aautomotive.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Just be careful when you're cutting holes. BEFORE YOU CUT - make SURE that's where you are supposed to cut! And don't cut the holes any bigger than absolutely necessary. It may not seem like a big deal, esp. since you would think the seats cover a lot of it, but they don't. You don't want gaping holes all over. Just be patient, and don't get scissor-happy.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

what kind of glue should i use on the carpet?


----------

